# Pedro Sanchez nos ha metido en guerra



## neutral295 (22 Ene 2022)

Este irresponsable nos ha metido en guerra contra Rusia un pais que tienen armamento atómico. Esto no es ni Afganistan ni Irak. Si Rusia decide tirar una bomba atómica sobre Madrid y mueren 5 millones de personas y los que morirán por radiaciones que llegarían a traspasar la Comunidad de Madrid, las bombas atómicas de hoy día son 1000 veces más potente que la de Hiroshima. El ignorante de Pedro Sanchez piensa que al lado de EEUU está protegido. Si Rusia nos tira una bomba atómica, EEUU se pondrá de perfil y sus tropas se marcharán de Ucrania.

¿Está España obligada a enviar militares a Ucrania?https://www.economistjurist.es › esta-espana-obligada-a...


----------



## Benedicto Camela (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## pagesitofeliz (22 Ene 2022)

Es que los hay que confunden las temporas con el culo y poco más.
Osease que sanchez no ha metido en guerra contra rusia? y los curiosos es que se cree que la puede ganar.
En fin.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## favelados (22 Ene 2022)

Irene Montero ya ha dicho que no lo permitirá!


----------



## feldene flash (22 Ene 2022)

y gracias a estos politicos de mierda nos meteremos en los mismos problemas que hemos vivido


gracias a los españolitos de mierda por hacer siempre la misma mierda , fantastico todo


----------



## pagesitofeliz (22 Ene 2022)

Me es algo infantil tu arenga , mucha mierda poco beneficio y poco,más.
Anda?.


----------



## feldene flash (22 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Me es algo infantil tu arenga , mucha mierda poco beneficio y poco,más.
> Anda?.




a mi me pareces estupido , directamente


----------



## pagesitofeliz (22 Ene 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> a mi me pareces estupido , directamente



Muy propio de una simple opinión que es la tuya y poco más.
Anda?


----------



## jaimegvr (22 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Este irresponsable nos ha metido en guerra contra Rusia un pais que tienen armamento atómico. Esto no es ni Afganistan ni Irak. Si Rusia decide tirar una bomba atómica sobre Madrid y mueren 5 millones de personas y los que morirán por radiaciones que llegarían a traspasar la Comunidad de Madrid, las bombas atómicas de hoy día son 1000 veces más potente que la de Hiroshima. El ignorante de Pedro Sanchez piensa que al lado de EEUU está protegido. Si Rusia nos tira una bomba atómica, EEUU se pondrá de perfil y sus tropas se marcharán de Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Está España obligada a enviar militares a Ucrania?https://www.economistjurist.es › esta-espana-obligada-a...



Rusia no va a lanzar ninguna bomba atomica si previamente no le atacan con armas nucleares.
Tranquilos por eso.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## pagesitofeliz (22 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Rusia no va a lanzar ninguna bomba atomica si previamente no le atacan con armas nucleares.
> Tranquilos por eso.



Ni te puedes ni imaginar lo tranquilo que me quedo el saber que se pueden tirar bombas atómicas sean de los americanos, chino o rusos, y más sabiendo que de tirar bombas atómicas de no caerte encíma tuyo, cuanto más lejos caigan de tu casa más lenta y terrible es la agonía de una muerte segura. 
Mañana a más tardar voy a poner donde esta situada mi residencia no vaya a ser que las tiren muy lejos y me jodan la vida.
Anda que?.


----------



## lanis (22 Ene 2022)

No tengáis miedo a Rusia joder


----------



## socrates99 (22 Ene 2022)

El 85% están vacunados.
No problem


----------



## Ibar (22 Ene 2022)

Los españoles votaron sí a la OTAN, ahora a joderse.


----------



## MITIO (22 Ene 2022)

Nos ha metido en guerra porque sabe que la va a ganar.
Tiene sus dos armas ocultas y dispuestas para utilizarlas. Y está convencido de su eficacia.

Lo de la fragata ha sido solo para ganar un poco de tiempo y decidirse por cual de las dos para quitar a Putin de enmedio:



- COLOCAR A PUTIN DE CONSEJERO EN IBERDROLA.

o

-CONCEDERLE UNA PAGUITA MENSUAL DE 300 EUROS.

Seguramente lo decidirá esta noche y mañana Domingo por la tarde lanzará el ataque.


----------



## Mr. VULT (22 Ene 2022)

La unica duda es saber si a Sanchez le han dicho que todo es una comedia china con Putin haciendo de Sadam y Biden bramando lo de las armas de destruccion masiva. 

Como no le habla ni le invita a reuniones ningun niño grande, lo mismo Pedro no se ha enterado bien. ¿Os imaginais que pase a la historia Margarita Robles como la Ministro de la Guerra que inicio la IIIGM ? Solo España seria capaz de algo asi  . Suerte que vamos al frente con bozales en vez de con misiles armados.


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ene 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Los españoles votaron sí a la OTAN, ahora a joderse.



yo no vote nada de la OTAN 
asi que jodete tu


----------



## Baubens2 (22 Ene 2022)

El problema no és Rusia


----------



## Burbujo II (22 Ene 2022)

*QUEREMOS IR A MISA*


----------



## reconvertido (22 Ene 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> El problema no és Rusia



El problema es Sánchez, Biden y los comunistas globalistas.


----------



## Hugin&Munin (22 Ene 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Irene Montero ya ha dicho que no lo permitirá!



*Irene Montero no debe de estar en políticas si no tiene idea! 
Comprobado está que es tonta! 
Si España es miembro de la OTAN, hace lo que le piden!
Y ya está, bonito está que España solo va a a guerra cuando le conviene, asi no se juega en esa liga.
O estás, o no estas. Finito.
P.S en todas las guerras hay gente que tira a un u otro lado pero no se paran las guerras. *


----------



## Hugin&Munin (22 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> yo no vote nada de la OTAN
> asi que jodete tu



*El gobierno lo votó, asi que SI lo han votado.*



Baubens2 dijo:


> El problema no és Rusia



*NO?  Rusia quiere parte de otro pais, pero no es su culpa, vaya, vaya *


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ene 2022)

Hugin&Munin dijo:


> *El gobierno lo votó, asi que SI lo han votado.*



tampoco voté a ningun gobierno  
jamas he votado


----------



## Hugin&Munin (22 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> tampoco voté a ningun gobierno
> jamas he votado



Jeje, bueno pues, te queda aceptar todo lo que hagan. Algunas votaciones SI son para el pueblo


----------



## Ibar (22 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> yo no vote nada de la OTAN
> asi que jodete tu



¿Y?
Tampoco exiges un referéndum para salirse de la alianza.
A disfrutar de lo boomerizado.


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ene 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> ¿Y?
> Tampoco exiges un referéndum para salirse de la alianza.
> A disfrutar de lo boomerizado.



que tengo que exigir en una tirania ? 
a las tiranias ni se les exige ni se les llora
ademas un referendum ? 
y que voten millones subnormales que tengo como compatriotas. 
que del salvame o el marca no salen ? 
teledirgidios por gusana griso
y los hezpertos
todos embozalados ? 

el voto de ellos tiene que valer lo mismo que el mio ? NO AMIGO

y luego refeerendum ? 
jajaja y quien cuenta los votos ? la PSOE ?


----------



## Tupper (22 Ene 2022)

favelados dijo:


> Irene Montero ya ha dicho que no lo permitirá!



Si dependemos de Irene, ya estamos muertos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Ene 2022)

en los goya saldrán diciendo que fue el PP el que nos metió en una guerra injusta e ilegal, lo repetirán 30 mil veces y así quedará. ¿no ha salido la rata chepuda en una entrevista diciendo que el no era el responsable de las residencias durante el covid? que eso era una mentira de la ultraderecha?.... si les da igual 8 que 80.... sus dabutis abren grande.


----------



## silenus (22 Ene 2022)

Poniendo el culo, como siempre:

*El Gobierno da un apoyo contundente a la OTAN con la vista puesta en Catalunya y Marruecos*

_La *agilidad *del Gobierno ante esta crisis responde a dos razones principales, según admiten asesores del ministro y también otros del presidente, Pedro *Sánchez*. La primera es que la Moncloa, teniendo en la retina el 'procés' y la fallida *declaración unilateral de independencia *en Catalunya, debe reaccionar de forma contundente ante la amenaza a la "integridad territorial" de Ucrania. Moscú ya se anexionó la península de Crimea, en 2014, y alienta la independencia de otras dos regiones del este, Donetsk y Luhansk.

La segunda cuestión es Marruecos. El *régimen de Rabat* ha sabido abundar en su tradicional buena relación con Washington y se siente envalentonado ante España después de que Donald Trump, en diciembre de 2020, pocas semanas antes de dejar la Casa Blanca, reconociera la soberanía de Marruecos sobre el Sáhara Occidental. Lo hizo a cambio de que Marruecos estableciera relaciones diplomáticas con Israel y profundizara así en los llamados Acuerdos de Abraham, unos pactos que han modificado del todo las dinámicas en el mundo árabe. Rabat sigue presionando a España para que respalde su idea de otorgar al Sáhara Occidental un estatuto de autonomía en vez de la convocatoria de un referéndum de autodeterminación. Esa crisis bilateral, que también incluye el problema por la soberanía de las aguas, no parece de pronta solución.

Con este respaldo sólido de España a EEUU en su voluntad de parar los pies a Moscú, señalan los asesores del Gobierno, se quiere mejorar la relación con Washington y *"profundizar" la colaboración*, para cuando haya que afrontar ese otro dosier. Además, el Ejecutivo español ha optado por no alimentar las diferencias entre los socios europeos sobre la conveniencia de las sanciones económicas a Moscú para los propios intereses de la Unión, y apuesta, en línea con Washington, por "llegar todos unidos" al momento de la disuasión. _


----------



## olympus1 (22 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Este irresponsable nos ha metido en guerra contra Rusia un pais que tienen armamento atómico. Esto no es ni Afganistan ni Irak. Si Rusia decide tirar una bomba atómica sobre Madrid y mueren 5 millones de personas y los que morirán por radiaciones que llegarían a traspasar la Comunidad de Madrid, las bombas atómicas de hoy día son 1000 veces más potente que la de Hiroshima. El ignorante de Pedro Sanchez piensa que al lado de EEUU está protegido. Si Rusia nos tira una bomba atómica, EEUU se pondrá de perfil y sus tropas se marcharán de Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Está España obligada a enviar militares a Ucrania?https://www.economistjurist.es › esta-espana-obligada-a...



Pedrito vas a acabar mal.


----------



## Gubelkian (22 Ene 2022)

Tocando los cojones de gratis a una potencia nuclear por un tema que ni nos va ni nos viene.

Da para premio Darwin.

Un poco de Polonio para Pedrete, Vladimir, haznos ese favor y no se lo tengas en cuenta.


----------



## favelados (22 Ene 2022)

La que está liando Aznar!


----------



## tovarovsky (22 Ene 2022)

Los únicos perrakos que achicharraron a cienes de miles de amarillos de una tacada fueron los Gusanos!! Deberíais ver las sádicas inscripciones en los fuselajes de sus B-52 en referencia a los ataques atómicos que tenían previstos sobre población civil Japonesa y que los yankis llaman coloquialmente "nose art" La realidad es que tenían previsto el lanzamiento de mas bombas atómicas en japón. Algo o alguien les detuvo en sus intenciones destructivas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 Ene 2022)

han escrito los dos un "no a la guer" en sus penes con un rotulador permanente y estan chupandoselos el uno al otro formando el clasico 69 rojo
ni siquiera han podido poner el slogan completo porque no les daba por culpa del micropene

FAIL


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Rusia no va a lanzar ninguna bomba atomica si previamente no le atacan con armas nucleares.
> Tranquilos por eso.



los hackeos a la administracion Y a las empresas van a ser brutales si la fragata esa se pasa de lista
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
van a dejar la administracion como aquella temporada justo antes de cambiar el formato del foro cuando calopez tenia la pagina en el spectrum y no funcionaba nunca


----------



## °YoMismo° (22 Ene 2022)

La idea de la OTAN esta bien de base, sirve para persuadir de que nos ataquen, pues mas paises nos defenderan.
El problema es que la OTAN actualmente es del NWO, pot lo que ahora ser miembro de la OTAN no nos beneficia, al reves, nos arrastraran a su teatro NWO


----------



## rejon (22 Ene 2022)

¿Está el enemigo? 

¡Que se ponga!


----------



## DUDH (22 Ene 2022)

Y VOX apoyando al gobierno sociocomunista


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ene 2022)

​


----------



## Javiser (22 Ene 2022)

El PSOE mucho no a la guerra y mucho Aznar asesino, pero no nos metió en guerra en Libia y Sánchez en Ucrania


----------



## rejon (22 Ene 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORAUTIN retira las TROPAS de UCRANIA después de recibir esta IMAGEN del GOBIERNO de España. 

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras.


----------



## neutral295 (23 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Rusia no va a lanzar ninguna bomba atomica si previamente no le atacan con armas nucleares.
> Tranquilos por eso.



Van a dejar a la OTAN que se quede con Ucrania, jaja. Estar al lado de EEUU es estar del lado perdedor. los soldados americanos son unos cobardes que se alistan al ejercito para cobrar cada mes. Con los soldados españoles 3/4 de lo mismo. Los talibanes es un ejemplo clarísimo, echaron a los americanos y españoles como ratas de Afganistán. La OTAN están todos muertos si intentan quedarse con Ucrania, no hay ningún ejercito que pueda contra el ruso en invierno. A Sanchez le gusta la guerra como a Gonzalez y Aznar.


----------



## jeiper (23 Ene 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 915535



¿País socialista y en la OTAN? Ha perdido mucho el club, ya dejan entrar a cualquiera.


----------



## juster (23 Ene 2022)

EL SEPULTURERO ACERTO ESTA VEZ !!!
AUNQUE DUELE DECIRLO ....


----------



## Antiparticula (23 Ene 2022)

Pero es que sale tan guapo gestionando la guerra desde el telefono:







Sánchez conversa con teléfono con varios líderes europeos sobre la situación en Ucrania


----------



## Covaleda (23 Ene 2022)

La misma que liaron en la primera Guerra de Irak, aquella del 91.
Oh, wait.


----------



## Iron John (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## jaimegvr (23 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Van a dejar a la OTAN que se quede con Ucrania, jaja. Estar al lado de EEUU es estar del lado perdedor. los soldados americanos son unos cobardes que se alistan al ejercito para cobrar cada mes. Con los soldados españoles 3/4 de lo mismo. Los talibanes es un ejemplo clarísimo, echaron a los americanos y españoles como ratas de Afganistán. La OTAN están todos muertos si intentan quedarse con Ucrania, no hay ningún ejercito que pueda contra el ruso en invierno. A Sanchez le gusta la guerra como a Gonzalez y Aznar.



Rusia entrará en Ucrania con un ejercito convencional, si entra la OTAN, que sinceramente no lo creo, habría combates convencionales. Para que Rusia use armas nucleares, primero la OTAN las tiene que utilizar, si es en Ucrania, Rusia las usará en Ucrania, si la OTAN las lanza sobre territorio Ruso, entonces Rusia si las lanzará sobre territorio OTAN, y si cae una cabeza nuclear en una ciudad Rusa, cae otra en una ciudad americana.


----------



## rejon (23 Ene 2022)

Esta guerra va a ser como el gran apagon de Diciembre.


----------



## birdland (23 Ene 2022)

Joder ,,,, lo que faltaba , pdrschz no sabe organizar una merienda pa’siete y se va a meter en un fregao donde solo deberían meterse adultos 


estamos jodidos


----------



## rejon (23 Ene 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Pero es que sale tan guapo gestionando la guerra desde el telefono:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la foto lo que vemos es un narcisismo en estado puro , recuerda mucho la primera foto en el Falcon con sus gafas de sol intentando ser un Kennedy. Ciertamente lamentable tener un un presidente tan narcisista.


----------



## latoso (23 Ene 2022)

bombas atomicas en Madrid dice...

El bando de los psicopatas, zumbados y tarados con los rojos como correa de transmisión es el del otro lado, no Rusia.

Solo hay dos formas de salir de la MIERDA en la que nos han sumido los tarados: un meteorito o que nos invada Rusia.


----------



## neutral295 (24 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Rusia entrará en Ucrania con un ejercito convencional, si entra la OTAN, que sinceramente no lo creo, habría combates convencionales. Para que Rusia use armas nucleares, primero la OTAN las tiene que utilizar, si es en Ucrania, Rusia las usará en Ucrania, si la OTAN las lanza sobre territorio Ruso, entonces Rusia si las lanzará sobre territorio OTAN, y si cae una cabeza nuclear en una ciudad Rusa, cae otra en una ciudad americana.



Eres muy optimista, si hay guerra nuclear, en Madrid cae una seguro. Que pasaría en España si desaparece Madrid del mapa? podrían sobrevivir el resto de españoles sin ministerios ni congreso de diputados?


----------



## Blackmoon (24 Ene 2022)

Vamos a ver, que enviar 6 aviones y tres barcos a Bulgaria no va a hacer que entremos en guerra con nadie ni aunque Rusia invada Ucrania...


----------



## abe heinsenberg (24 Ene 2022)

los mercenarios que dicen defender España están contentos pues su proxeneta la otan les paga mas por ir a evitar la invasión rusa,cuando ellos no defiendas las fronteras españolas y detienen a los traidores ,es mas participan de la invasión,


----------



## neutral295 (24 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que enviar 6 aviones y tres barcos a Bulgaria no va a hacer que entremos en guerra con nadie ni aunque Rusia invada Ucrania...



No defiendas a Sanchez, ha hecho lo mismo que Aznar. Pero este es más tonto porque Rusia destrozaría a la OTAN en una guerra total. Nadie en la historia ha podido vencer al ejercito ruso en invierno. Preguntale a Napoleón y Hitler como llevó a la derrota y muerte a miles de soldados. Que lleven a la legión española y primera linea de tiro, no sale ni uno vivo.


----------



## Blackmoon (24 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> No defiendas a Sanchez, ha hecho lo mismo que Aznar. Pero este es más tonto porque Rusia destrozaría a la OTAN en una guerra total. Nadie en la historia ha podido vencer al ejercito ruso en invierno. Preguntale a Napoleón y Hitler como llevó a la derrota y muerte a miles de soldados. Que lleven a la legión española y primera linea de tiro, no sale ni uno vivo.



No defiendo a ese subnormal hijo de puta, pero mandar cuatro gatos a Bulgaria, miembro de la OTAN, para hacer bulto, no es entrar en guerra. Sí la OTAN quisiera entrar en guerra en Ucrania, saldríamos por patas, como lo hicimos cuando una fragata iba en un grupo de portaaviones de EEUU, recibieron una alerta del Golfo Pérsico para ir allí, y la fragata española dijo "ta' luego" y se piró a toda máquina.

Sí no sois estricto en los hechos, el puto Viruelo se volverá a reir de vosotros.

No van a una guerra, y no necesitan permiso, lo mires como lo mires. Entráis al trapo de Sánchez sin pensar.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (24 Ene 2022)

El timo covid al lado de esto va a ser de chiste


----------



## bullish consensus (24 Ene 2022)

Los titiritowns pararan esto con sus manis


----------



## neutral295 (24 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> No defiendo a ese subnormal hijo de puta, pero mandar cuatro gatos a Bulgaria, miembro de la OTAN, para hacer bulto, no es entrar en guerra. Sí la OTAN quisiera entrar en guerra en Ucrania, saldríamos por patas, como lo hicimos cuando una fragata iba en un grupo de portaaviones de EEUU, recibieron una alerta del Golfo Pérsico para ir allí, y la fragata española dijo "ta' luego" y se piró a toda máquina.
> 
> Sí no sois estricto en los hechos, el puto Viruelo se volverá a reir de vosotros.
> 
> No van a una guerra, y no necesitan permiso, lo mires como lo mires. Entráis al trapo de Sánchez sin pensar.



Y esta noticia como la explicas? Después vendrán los arrepentimientos. España militarmente es una mierda para enfrentarse a Rusia, y que no lo hagan los norteamericanos. Los soldados rusos no son los talibanes, que tenga cuidado EEUU que morirán muchos más marines en la nieve rusa que en Afganistán, y Biden lo sabe. Una derrota de EEUU contra Rusia sería una depresión para el pueblo americano de muchos años. Y que la TVE no mienta más, la aviación rusa con sus Mig se cargan a cualquier cazabombardero americano sea un F18 o F35.

España tendrá 650 soldados en la frontera rusa como parte ...https://www.elespanol.com › España


----------



## Pedro Fustablante (24 Ene 2022)

*VA A IR ÉL*

*CON EL PLÁTANO*


----------



## EnergiaLibre (24 Ene 2022)

sí a la guerra si es contra los fachas, facha


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

feldene flash dijo:


> y gracias a estos politicos de mierda nos meteremos en los mismos problemas que hemos vivido
> 
> 
> gracias a los españolitos de mierda por hacer siempre la misma mierda , fantastico todo
> ...


----------



## uberales (24 Ene 2022)

Bienvenidos rusos, les invito a ir a la A6 en Madrid, en ciudad universitaria. Ahí pueden visitar un palacio llamado La Moncloa. Tras su visita les invito a un lechazo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Ene 2022)

Parece ser que en este país hay cosas como la monarquía y la OTAN que lamentable e irracionalmente no pueden exponerse a un plebiscito.

Pero es desalentador veer como un partito PSOE tenga que humillarse ante una OTAN con un papel tan servil. Una cos es tener que asumir sus compromisios u¡incluso a regñadientes, y otra muy diferente es enardecer el conflicto ofreciéndose a llevar diligentemente tropas al frente, sin abogar por el dialogo y la paz encarecidamente.

Yo no único que siempre sugeriré es que todos esos cuñaos y cayetanos que como rebaño dicen que sí a la guerra se alisten para estar los primeros en las filas.

NO A LA GUERRA. NO A LA OTAN


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Bienvenidos rusos, les invito a ir a la A6 en Madrid, en ciudad universitaria. Ahí pueden visitar un palacio llamado La Moncloa. Tras su visita les invito a un lechazo.



Y después que?.
Anda, nada que?.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (24 Ene 2022)

Sabe Sánchez perfectamente que no va a haber guerra en Ucrania. De haberla, ningún país de la OTAN, ni siquiera Polonia, se atreverá a enviar tropas. Su postureo le sale gratis, porque en materia de gas natural somos una isla energética: ningún gaseoducto nos conecta con Europa y solo gastamos gas de Argelia a través del gaseoducto Medgaz, o GNL que nos viene por vía marítima.


----------



## uberales (24 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Y después que?.
> Anda, nada que?.



¿Pero no ves que pareces retrasado mental por como contestas?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Creo que en este país hay cosas como la monarquía y la OTAN que no pueden exponerse a un plebiscito.
> 
> Pero es desalentador veer como un partito PSOE tenga que humillarse ante una OTAN con un papel tan servil. Una cos es tener que asumir sus compromisios u¡incluso a regñadientes, y otra muy diferente es enardecer el conflicto ofreciéndose a llevar diligentemente tropas al frente, sin abogar por el dialogo y la paz encarecidamente.
> 
> NO A LA GUERRA. NO A LA OTAN



Eso, eso , no a la otan y por que no poder desear una catalunya independiente con una republica soberana?
Anda que?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Pero no ves que pareces retrasado mental por como contestas?



A saber, igual lo parezco o lo soy y no se me nota mucho.
Anda?.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Ene 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Sabe Sánchez perfectamente que no va a haber guerra en Ucrania. De haberla, ningún país de la OTAN, ni siquiera Polonia, se atreverá a enviar tropas. Su postureo le sale gratis, porque en materia de gas natural somos una isla energética: ningún gaseoducto nos conecta con Europa y solo gastamos gas de Argelia a través del gaseoducto Medgaz, o GNL que nos viene por vía marítima.



Siempre le he admirado y espero que no se equivoque. De todas formas para un "socialista moderado y ecuménico" no me diga que su vasallaje y servilismo son poco encomiables, y como la actitud de Aznar, parece combustible para iniciar la deflagración.
Por cierto, bienvenido de nuevo.


----------



## socrates99 (24 Ene 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> El PSOE mucho no a la guerra y mucho Aznar asesino, pero no nos metió en guerra en Libia y Sánchez en Ucrania



Y Gonzalez en Irak…mala memoria del balcónes español


----------



## cuasi-pepito (24 Ene 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Pero es que sale tan guapo gestionando la guerra desde el telefono:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TELEFONO FIJO COMO EN LOS 90.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (24 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Siempre le he admirado y espero que no se equivoque. De todas formas para un "socialista moderado y ecuménico" no me diga que su vasallaje y servilismo son poco encomiables, y como la actitud de Aznar, parece combustible para iniciar la deflagración.
> Por cierto, bienvenido de nuevo.



El servilismo del PSOE en política exterior desde Felipe González y la entrada en la OTAN sería digno de lástima, si no causara indignación; tanto o más que el servilismo del PP, que llegó a cotas inimaginables bajo Aznar, pero que Sánchez aún puede superar si se lo propone. Gracias por la bienvenida, pero nunca me había ido.


----------



## Blackmoon (25 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Y esta noticia como la explicas? Después vendrán los arrepentimientos. España militarmente es una mierda para enfrentarse a Rusia, y que no lo hagan los norteamericanos. Los soldados rusos no son los talibanes, que tenga cuidado EEUU que morirán muchos más marines en la nieve rusa que en Afganistán, y Biden lo sabe. Una derrota de EEUU contra Rusia sería una depresión para el pueblo americano de muchos años. Y que la TVE no mienta más, la aviación rusa con sus Mig se cargan a cualquier cazabombardero americano sea un F18 o F35.
> 
> España tendrá 650 soldados en la frontera rusa como parte ...https://www.elespanol.com › España



Porque nadie tiene en mente que España se enfrente a Rusia.

Están ahí para 'proteger' los países balticos (miembros de la OTAN) de tentaciones imperialistas rusas. Evidentemente, el contingente es insignificante:







Pero una agresión rusa a varios países de la OTAN justifica el apoyo de toda la población occidental buenista, que está amariconada, a una guerra, y es un extra para que los rusos no toquen los países balticos:

"Tenemos una mierda insignificante allí que no supone una amenaza, pero si los atacas, todo occidente y la OTAN se unirán contra tí"

Además, van rotando diferentes países de la OTAN.


----------



## stiff upper lip (25 Ene 2022)

Es que los rusos son fachas tradicionalmente...

Oh wait!


----------



## neutral295 (25 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Porque nadie tiene en mente que España se enfrente a Rusia.
> 
> Están ahí para 'proteger' los países balticos (miembros de la OTAN) de tentaciones imperialistas rusas. Evidentemente, el contingente es insignificante:
> 
> ...



Rusia aplasta a la OTAN entera con toda Europa occidental junta. El soldado de la OTAN es un cobarde que se alista para cobrar a final de mes. Es que no lo has visto en Afganistan como huían como ratas cogiendo los aviones?


----------



## Furymundo (25 Ene 2022)

los ghouls en fallout nos representan bastante bien
MUERTOS EN VIDA.


----------



## Blackmoon (25 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Rusia aplasta a la OTAN entera con toda Europa occidental junta. El soldado de la OTAN es un cobarde que se alista para cobrar a final de mes. Es que no lo has visto en Afganistan como huían como ratas cogiendo los aviones?



Los GOBIERNOS de la partitocracia, no los soldados.


----------



## neutral295 (25 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Los GOBIERNOS de la partitocracia, no los soldados.



Los gobiernos sacaron a los soldados de Afganistan porque estaban cagados de miedo a morir. Ellos cobran para llevar un uniforme no para morir en una guerra que no creen. La OTAN tiene un serio problema de patriotismo, todo en Occidente se mueve por dinero, jugarte la vida es otra cosa. Los rusos con Ucrania en sus fronteras esos si están motivados a matar a todo soldado de la OTAN que se acerque. Si hay guerra verás como va a dejar la aviación rusa la ciudad de Kiev, los norteamericanos a tragar, verás como no se atreverán a bombardear Moscú, saben que los rusos tienen misiles apuntando a Washington.


----------



## Blackmoon (25 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Los gobiernos sacaron a los soldados de Afganistan porque estaban cagados de miedo a morir. Ellos cobran para llevar un uniforme no para morir en una guerra que no creen. La OTAN tiene un serio problema de patriotismo, todo en Occidente se mueve por dinero, jugarte la vida es otra cosa. Los rusos con Ucrania en sus fronteras esos si están motivados a matar a todo soldado de la OTAN que se acerque. Si hay guerra verás como va a dejar la aviación rusa la ciudad de Kiev, los norteamericanos a tragar, verás como no se atreverán a bombardear Moscú, saben que los rusos tienen misiles apuntando a Washington.



Si Rusia invade Ucrania, la OTAN no hará nada.

Si Rusia invade los países bálticos, habrá guerra OTAN-Rusia.

Y los problemas de Europa son derivados de las partitocracias que las gobiernan desde el final de la segunda guerra mundial (impuesta, no creada por los ciudadanos de las naciones liberadas) en contraposición a EEUU (Democracia) y Rusia (Dictadura), que esos dos no tienen problemas de patriotismo. El problema son las oligocracias de partidos (partitocracia, parlamentarismo o socialdemocracia...), que algún tonto llama democracia. En todas esas naciones, el patriotismo ha desaparecido.


----------



## rejon (25 Ene 2022)

Cuando gobierna la izquierda se envían tropas en misión humanitaria.

cuando gobierna la derecha son misiones de combate. 

Y la gente va y se lo cree.


----------



## Papo de luz (25 Ene 2022)

Si a la guerra, si a las vacunas. No a los negacionistas.


----------



## Furymundo (25 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Si Rusia invade Ucrania, la OTAN no hará nada.
> 
> Si Rusia invade los países bálticos, habrá guerra OTAN-Rusia.
> 
> Y los problemas de Europa son derivados de las partitocracias que las gobiernan desde el final de la segunda guerra mundial (impuesta, no creada por los ciudadanos de las naciones liberadas) en contraposición a EEUU (Democracia) y Rusia (Dictadura), que esos dos no tienen problemas de patriotismo. El problema son las oligocracias de partidos (partitocracia, parlamentarismo o socialdemocracia...), que algún tonto llama democracia. En todas esas naciones, el patriotismo ha desaparecido.



es facil hacer desaparecer el patriotismo/NACIONALISMO
cuando suprimes a la sociedad civil mediante partidos y la dejas sin casa. 
EEUU lo unico que la salva es la posesion de armas, 
quitales las armas ( como ya lo intentan ) 
y tienes lo mismo que cualquier pais europeo


----------



## Blackmoon (25 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> es facil hacer desaparecer el patriotismo/NACIONALISMO
> cuando suprimes a la sociedad civil mediante partidos y la dejas sin casa.
> EEUU lo unico que la salva es la posesion de armas,
> quitales las armas ( como ya lo intentan )
> y tienes lo mismo que cualquier pais europeo



Ellos tienen democracia, y mejorable. Nosotros oligarquía de partidos.


----------



## Furymundo (25 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> *Ellos tienen democracia,* y mejorable. Nosotros oligarquía de partidos.



nah no lo creas 
ademas la democracia en si es basura. 
no deberiamos aspirar a ella.


----------



## Gusman (25 Ene 2022)

Memocracia.


----------



## rejon (25 Ene 2022)

Total, que Sánchez está enviando fuerzas militares a una zona en conflicto sin autorización del Congreso, sin resolución de la ONU y sin que los teóricos aliados se molesten ni siquiera en consultarle. 

Está hecho un estadista, el tío. Es un Winston Churchill con morritos sexy


----------



## Blackmoon (25 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> nah no lo creas
> ademas la democracia en si es basura.
> no deberiamos aspirar a ella.



Es la única que ejerce control sobre el poder. La que te permite quitar a un incompetente, por lo que se hace impermeable a que te toquen gobernantes imbéciles o corruptos, como los "impeachment", por ejemplo. Que sí, que pueden estar un tiempo pero al final se les echa (aquí no se puede echar a nadie así haya montado un grupo de ejecutores chapuceros desde el estado). Y se deben a sus votantes.

Ahora se deben a los partidos, y los partidos sólo buscan el poder, y mantenerse en él. Son sistemas inherentemente corruptos porque pactan entre ellos el reparto del poder, sin separación de poderes.


----------



## rejon (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (25 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> *Es la única que ejerce control sobre el poder.* *La que te permite quitar a un incompetente, *por lo que se hace impermeable a que te toquen gobernantes imbéciles o corruptos, como los "impeachment", por ejemplo. Que sí, que pueden estar un tiempo pero al final se les echa (aquí no se puede echar a nadie así haya montado un grupo de ejecutores chapuceros desde el estado). Y se deben a sus votantes.
> 
> Ahora se deben a los partidos, y los partidos sólo buscan el poder, y mantenerse en él. Son sistemas inherentemente corruptos porque pactan entre ellos el reparto del poder, sin separación de poderes.



Creo que sueñas.


----------



## Gorkako (25 Ene 2022)

No valemos ni la ojiva que monta la cabeza nuclear... como para malgastar dinero en pegarnos un nukazo...


----------



## silenus (25 Ene 2022)

España suma un tercer buque a los grupos navales de la OTAN que desplegará en el Mar Negro


El buque cazaminas 'Sella' ha partido este martes del puerto de Cartagena para sumarse a uno de los grupos navales de la OTAN que desplegarán en el Mediterráneo...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (26 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Es la única que ejerce control sobre el poder. La que te permite quitar a un incompetente, por lo que se hace impermeable a que te toquen gobernantes imbéciles o corruptos, como los "impeachment", por ejemplo. Que sí, que pueden estar un tiempo pero al final se les echa (aquí no se puede echar a nadie así haya montado un grupo de ejecutores chapuceros desde el estado). Y se deben a sus votantes.
> 
> Ahora se deben a los partidos, y los partidos sólo buscan el poder, y mantenerse en él. Son sistemas inherentemente corruptos porque pactan entre ellos el reparto del poder, sin separación de poderes.



Democracia es algo muy distinto a poner un papel en la urna. Sin responsabilidad ni poderes contrapuestos, tienes esto que hay aquí y en usania que es la definición perfecta de oclocracia bajo oligopolios


----------



## Lefri (26 Ene 2022)

Pedro Sánchez Pérez Castejón, nos ha metido en la ruina.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Ene 2022)

Pedro Sanchez es tan inútil que es incapaz de meternos en una guerra....Ya quisiera!


----------



## Ritalapollera (26 Ene 2022)

Hugin&Munin dijo:


> *El gobierno lo votó, asi que SI lo han votado.
> 
> 
> NO?  Rusia quiere parte de otro pais, pero no es su culpa, vaya, vaya *



Ucrania no es una democracia, te recuerdo que hubo un golpe de estado globalista para poner a un gobierno títere. 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmoon (26 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Democracia es algo muy distinto a poner un papel en la urna. Sin responsabilidad ni poderes contrapuestos, tienes esto que hay aquí y en usania que es la definición perfecta de oclocracia bajo oligopolios



Si un defecto tiene la democracia de EEUU es que no limita las donaciones a los partidos políticos a una cantidad mínima para evitar que las grandes empresas 'compren' a los presidentes o a los congresistas o senadores (no a los partidos). Reino Unido, por ejemplo, sí lo hace. 

Llamarla Olocracia es ganas de criticar por criticar, no tiene base.

En todo caso, están a años luz de nosotros, y eso es una verdad como un templo. Somos una oligarquía de partidos, corrupta por definición, y sin separación de poderes.


----------



## neutral295 (26 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Si Rusia invade los países bálticos, habrá guerra OTAN-Rusia.



Habrá guerrillas de EEUU contra Rusia. Luego le tirará unos cuantos misiles rusos hacia EEUU. Los norteamericanos no están acostumbrados a que les bombardeen sus ciudades. Lo de las torres gemelas va a ser de risa si hacen la guerra contra Rusia.


----------



## Blackmoon (26 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Habrá guerrillas de EEUU contra Rusia. Luego le tirará unos cuantos misiles rusos hacia EEUU. Los norteamericanos no están acostumbrados a que les bombardeen sus ciudades. Lo de las torres gemelas va a ser de risa si hacen la guerra contra Rusia.



¿Por qué los rusos (o EEUU) iban a cometer suicidio usando sus armas nucleares contra otro que tiene la capacidad de aniquilarlo?

Sí hay guerra, será local, y sin armas nucleares, salvo que algún demente del armagedón use armas nucleares.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (26 Ene 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Si a la guerra, si a las vacunas. No a los negacionistas.



No a la guerra ,si a las vacunas no a los negacionistas y si a la cabras y solo en momentos muy puntuales y poco más.
Anda que?.


----------



## neutral295 (26 Ene 2022)

Los americanos las utilizaron en Hiroshima y Nagasaki. No entiendo por qué te extraña que no las utilicen, debes saber que los EEUU en más de una ocasión dijeron que si el comunismo se extendían por todo el planeta que apretarían el botón rojo. La democracia corrupta de EEUU es mucho más peligroso que la dictadura rusa. El que es corrupto ante el dinero, nunca le des la espalda, los americanos han vendido armamento al enemigo en el mercado negro. Mientras EEUU exista como país nunca desaparecerán los paraísos fiscales, son los creadores del poker moderno y los faroles como la plandemia.


----------



## Blackmoon (26 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Los americanos las utilizaron en Hiroshima y Nagasaki. No entiendo por qué te extraña que no las utilicen, debes saber que los EEUU en más de una ocasión dijeron que si el comunismo se extendían por todo el planeta que apretarían el botón rojo. La democracia corrupta de EEUU es mucho más peligroso que la dictadura rusa. El que es corrupto ante el dinero, nunca le des la espalda, los americanos han vendido armamento al enemigo en el mercado negro. Mientras EEUU exista como país nunca desaparecerán los paraísos fiscales, son los creadores del poker moderno y los faroles como la plandemia.



EEUU las usó:

- Por primera vez: la sociedad, y los mismos gobernantes, no conocían el horror de un ataque nuclear.
- Cuando sólo ellos tenían armas nucleares. No hay represalia posible que se pueda comparar.
- Cuando se disponían a invadir Japón, lo que hubiera supuesto, según sus cálculos, 1 millón de bajas de tropas de EEUU, y unos 5 millones de bajas japonesas.

Ahora nada de eso se cumple. Sería de locos usarlas. Sólo se mantienen para asegurar que si uno te ataca, le respondes de igual manera, lo que ha mantenido la paz entre las potencias nucleares desde el fin de la segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## rejon (26 Ene 2022)

Anda que no le gustaría a Sánchez sobrevolar la frontera entre Rusia y Ucrania con su Falcon y hacerse la foto mirando por la ventana, para luego declarar 

*“he visitado la zona de conflicto y de momento reina la paz gracias a la mediación española”.  *


----------



## Ancient Warrior (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## Triyuga (26 Ene 2022)

JoaquinTorrao dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 915558
> Ver archivo adjunto 915559
> Ver archivo adjunto 915561



.


----------



## neutral295 (27 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> EEUU las usó:
> 
> - Por primera vez: la sociedad, y los mismos gobernantes, no conocían el horror de un ataque nuclear.
> - Cuando sólo ellos tenían armas nucleares. No hay represalia posible que se pueda comparar.
> ...



Ese relato es el de la mentira de los medios de comunicación de EEUU, como la del virus de Wuhan. Un chino que se come un murciélago y se infecta todo el planeta, jaja. A mi los EEUU considero que es el pais que más sabe extender la corrupción y la maldad del ser humano a través del dinero. Mira lo que era China en 1977 cuando pidieron ayuda a Carter con la economía capitalista, y mira lo que es ahora. Lo que pasa que el alumno se está volviendo desobediente, y ahora los EEUU tienen que tragar del capitalismo chino aprendido de ellos, jaja. Volviendo al conflicto, es muy fácil de entender, Rusia no quiere que países como Ucrania entre dentro de la OTAN. Ucrania es un país de mierda y por lo tanto su pueblo no tienen derecho a entrar en la OTAN, lo mismo que EEUU hace con Cuba, Nicaragua y Venezuela, no quieren misiles nucleares ruso. ¿tan difícilmente es entender a Putin? por qué lo de EEUU tenemos que entenderlo y lo de Rusia no? los paises mierdas no deciden nada.


----------



## Blackmoon (27 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Ese relato es el de la mentira de los medios de comunicación de EEUU, como la del virus de Wuhan. Un chino que se come un murciélago y se infecta todo el planeta, jaja. A mi los EEUU considero que es el pais que más sabe extender la corrupción y la maldad del ser humano a través del dinero. Mira lo que era China en 1977 cuando pidieron ayuda a Carter con la economía capitalista, y mira lo que es ahora. Lo que pasa que el alumno se está volviendo desobediente, y ahora los EEUU tienen que tragar del capitalismo chino aprendido de ellos, jaja. Volviendo al conflicto, es muy fácil de entender, Rusia no quiere que países como Ucrania entre dentro de la OTAN. Ucrania es un país de mierda y por lo tanto su pueblo no tienen derecho a entrar en la OTAN, lo mismo que EEUU hace con Cuba, Nicaragua y Venezuela, no quieren misiles nucleares ruso. ¿tan difícilmente es entender a Putin? por qué lo de EEUU tenemos que entenderlo y lo de Rusia no? los paises mierdas no deciden nada.



¿Por qué te arrogas el derecho de determinar que un país "es un país de mierda" que no tiene derecho a decidir su destino?.

Si Rusia no quiere, por la razón que sea, que Finlandia o Suecia entren en la OTAN, ¿Debe invadirlos para evitar lo que libremente han decidido?


----------



## Teofrasto (27 Ene 2022)

Falconetti por tal que Biden lo invite a alguna multiconferencia de esas , nos mete en una guerra, vende a españa y a su madre . Es un psicópata narcisista de manual


----------



## Sadhu (27 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Este irresponsable nos ha metido en guerra contra Rusia un pais que tienen armamento atómico. Esto no es ni Afganistan ni Irak. Si Rusia decide tirar una bomba atómica sobre Madrid y mueren 5 millones de personas y los que morirán por radiaciones que llegarían a traspasar la Comunidad de Madrid, las bombas atómicas de hoy día son 1000 veces más potente que la de Hiroshima. El ignorante de Pedro Sanchez piensa que al lado de EEUU está protegido. Si Rusia nos tira una bomba atómica, EEUU se pondrá de perfil y sus tropas se marcharán de Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Está España obligada a enviar militares a Ucrania?https://www.economistjurist.es › esta-espana-obligada-a...



Estás informado de cojones!!!!


----------



## neutral295 (27 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> ¿Por qué te arrogas el derecho de determinar que un país "es un país de mierda" que no tiene derecho a decidir su destino?.
> 
> Si Rusia no quiere, por la razón que sea, que Finlandia o Suecia entren en la OTAN, ¿Debe invadirlos para evitar lo que libremente han decidido?



Es lo mismo que hace EEUU, por qué defiendes al pais que ha convertido en una mierda el planeta? gracias al pensamiento del sueño americano que te meten en el cerebro con las múltiples películas que nos tragamos, así estamos, somos seres potencialmente corruptos que envidiamos los millones que tienen los ricos. Quién invento la obsolecencia programa? fueron los EEUU para llenar el planeta de basura. En tiempos de la URSS fabricaban neveras que duraban 50 años. La ingenieria avanza cuando se fabrica productos prácticamente irrompibles. Quién creo los medicamentos químicos para tener enfermos crónicos?. Es un error de la humanidad que quiere una democracia plena al 100%, si permite que haya millonarios que decide nuestro destino con su dinero. Si tu tragas que un millonario te va a ayudar, yo no. El dinero en el año 2022 está en una curva ascendente para corromper cada día más a los humanos. Es un triunfo de los EEUU que la gente piense que se vive antes con el dinero que con un trozo de pan. Todo se hace por dinero, la plandemia sin dinero habría sido imposible. Ahora con lo que nos roban con la luz y carburantes a pagar las vacunas de los EEUU. Rusia quiere que los misiles nucleares estén lejos de su territorio, lo mismo que EEUU. me alegro que Corea del Norte tenga misiles que lleguen a Hawaii y la costa Oeste de los EEUU. El propio dinero acabará aplastando a los EEUU con su capitalismo corrupto expansivo. Nos quieren imponer las criptomonedas para ser esclavos de los millonarios norteamericanos. ¿lo conseguirán?

Ayer vi en la tvs que recomendaba Rusia a España que utilizara sus fuerzas armadas para defender su territorio. Luego no te quejes que Rusia haga un ataque aéreo sobre España. Sanchez ya está avisado.


----------



## el segador (27 Ene 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es que cojones pinta nuestra fragata Blas de Lezo allí, salvo postureo mediante. Si se la ocurre lanzar misiles a objetivos rusos en tierra, inmediatamente la barren del mar con un misil supersónico de esos rusos que no lo ves llegar.


----------



## neutral295 (27 Ene 2022)

el segador dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que cojones pinta nuestra fragata Blas de Lezo allí, salvo postureo mediante. Si se la ocurre lanzar misiles a objetivos rusos en tierra, inmediatamente la barren del mar con un misil supersónico de esos rusos que no lo ves llegar.



Son las irresponsabilidades de Sanchez. Con Aznar nos costó un atentado de 190 muertos. Si se cumple lo que dices, los rusos irán a por nosotros, y Biden de perfil riéndose del gilipollas del Sanchez que se cree que se ha reencarnado en Felipe II y su escuadra invencible, jaja.


----------



## el segador (27 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 921285



por esta razon es por la que ningun lider medianamente serio quiere que se le relacione con el Sepulturero


----------



## Blackmoon (27 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Es lo mismo que hace EEUU, por qué defiendes al pais que ha convertido en una mierda el planeta? gracias al pensamiento del sueño americano que te meten en el cerebro con las múltiples películas que nos tragamos, así estamos, somos seres potencialmente corruptos que envidiamos los millones que tienen los ricos. Quién invento la obsolecencia programa? fueron los EEUU para llenar el planeta de basura. En tiempos de la URSS fabricaban neveras que duraban 50 años. La ingenieria avanza cuando se fabrica productos prácticamente irrompibles. Quién creo los medicamentos químicos para tener enfermos crónicos?. Es un error de la humanidad que quiere una democracia plena al 100%, si permite que haya millonarios que decide nuestro destino con su dinero. Si tu tragas que un millonario te va a ayudar, yo no. El dinero en el año 2022 está en una curva ascendente para corromper cada día más a los humanos. Es un triunfo de los EEUU que la gente piense que se vive antes con el dinero que con un trozo de pan. Todo se hace por dinero, la plandemia sin dinero habría sido imposible. Ahora con lo que nos roban con la luz y carburantes a pagar las vacunas de los EEUU. Rusia quiere que los misiles nucleares estén lejos de su territorio, lo mismo que EEUU. me alegro que Corea del Norte tenga misiles que lleguen a Hawaii y la costa Oeste de los EEUU. El propio dinero acabará aplastando a los EEUU con su capitalismo corrupto expansivo. Nos quieren imponer las criptomonedas para ser esclavos de los millonarios norteamericanos. ¿lo conseguirán?
> 
> Ayer vi en la tvs que recomendaba Rusia a España que utilizara sus fuerzas armadas para defender su territorio. Luego no te quejes que Rusia haga un ataque aéreo sobre España. Sanchez ya está avisado.



Te lo estás inventado. ¿Donde defiendo yo el qué de EEUU?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (27 Ene 2022)

No a la Guerra


----------



## neutral295 (27 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Te lo estás inventado. ¿Donde defiendo yo el qué de EEUU?



poniéndote del la lado de Ucrania que con un gobierno corrupto pagado por los EEUU. Los EEUU quieren una guerra nuclear en Europa, no tienen suficiente con la experimentación de las vacunas. Son unos sanguinarios todo los americanos de EEUU excepto los que no se han vacunado. Algún día lo entenderás como individuo, ninguna persona puede someter a otra por tener más dinero.


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Ayer vi en la tvs que recomendaba Rusia a España que utilizara sus fuerzas armadas para defender su territorio. Luego no te quejes que Rusia haga un ataque aéreo sobre España. Sanchez ya está avisado.



Si Sánchez tuviera que ir al frente, no sería tan bravucón.


----------



## Blackmoon (27 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> poniéndote del la lado de Ucrania que con un gobierno corrupto pagado por los EEUU. Los EEUU quieren una guerra nuclear en Europa, no tienen suficiente con la experimentación de las vacunas. Son unos sanguinarios todo los americanos de EEUU excepto los que no se han vacunado. Algún día lo entenderás como individuo, ninguna persona puede someter a otra por tener más dinero.



Del lado de Ucrania?. No, me opongo a que Rusia Ágreda a quien le salga de las pelotas, que ejerza de matón invadiendo países para anexionarselos


----------



## rejon (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## moritobelo (27 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Este irresponsable nos ha metido en guerra contra Rusia un pais que tienen armamento atómico. Esto no es ni Afganistan ni Irak. Si Rusia decide tirar una bomba atómica sobre Madrid y mueren 5 millones de personas y los que morirán por radiaciones que llegarían a traspasar la Comunidad de Madrid, las bombas atómicas de hoy día son 1000 veces más potente que la de Hiroshima. El ignorante de Pedro Sanchez piensa que al lado de EEUU está protegido. Si Rusia nos tira una bomba atómica, EEUU se pondrá de perfil y sus tropas se marcharán de Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Está España obligada a enviar militares a Ucrania?https://www.economistjurist.es › esta-espana-obligada-a...



Un consejo. Apaga la consola, sal a la calle y deja de ver comics de espias y tal...

Pd: La temporada 2 de The Witcher es menos fantastica que tu historieta...


----------



## zephir (27 Ene 2022)

Separados al nacer


----------



## Tupper (27 Ene 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Si a la guerra, si a las vacunas. No a los negacionistas.



Diccionario progre:

guerra = guena
negacionista = mu malo
otan = terroristas
putin = san putin
invasores rusos = libertadores
defensores ucranianos = escoria rebelde
capitalismo = el mal, la oscuridad
comunismo = seres de luz
EE.UU. = bad yuyu
Rusia = la Madre Rusia
Ciudadanos = derecha
PP = ultraderecha
VOX = fascistas
Terroristas (ETA) = nuestros chicos


----------



## neutral295 (28 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Del lado de Ucrania?. No, me opongo a que Rusia Ágreda a quien le salga de las pelotas, que ejerza de matón invadiendo países para anexionarselos



Si pero estás callandito si EEUU invade Venezuela, Cuba o Nicaragua si los rusos ponen misiles nucleares en sus territorios. Ya se te ve el plumero proyanki. Te repito que EEUU ha tirado 2 bombas atómicas sobre población civil, Rusia de momento no lo ha hecho. Sigue defendiendo a los corruptos de este planeta que porque tienen dinero piensan que pueden maltratar a la población. Si Ucrania se porta bien y no se alía con la OTAN, Rusia no invadirá, pero si se portan mal los ucranianos habrá que darles unas cuantas collejas, si hay ucranianos tontos que quieren morir frente al ejercito ruso pues allá ellos. Ah! y los marines que no vayan a la guerra que morirán muchos más que en Afganistán. Que se acerque un portaaviones nuclear americano que también lo hundirán. De los soldados españoles ya ni hablo, siento asco del presidente que tenemos. ¿que cojones hacemos enviando barcos, aviones y soldados? la neutralidad es la garantía que Rusia nunca nos atacará. Espero que el primer misil que lance Rusia contra España sea en la Moncloa.


----------



## Skywalker22 (28 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si pero estás callandito si EEUU invade Venezuela, Cuba o Nicaragua si los rusos ponen misiles nucleares en sus territorios. Ya se te ve el plumero proyanki. Te repito que EEUU ha tirado 2 bombas atómicas sobre población civil, Rusia de momento no lo ha hecho. Sigue defendiendo a los corruptos de este planeta que porque tienen dinero piensan que pueden maltratar a la población. Si Ucrania se porta bien y no se alía con la OTAN, Rusia no invadirá, pero si se portan mal los ucranianos habrá que darles unas cuantas collejas, si hay ucranianos tontos que quieren morir frente al ejercito ruso pues allá ellos. Ah! y los marines que no vayan a la guerra que morirán muchos más que en Afganistán. Que se acerque un portaaviones nuclear americano que también lo hundirán. De los soldados españoles ya ni hablo, siento asco del presidente que tenemos. ¿que cojones hacemos enviando barcos, aviones y soldados? la neutralidad es la garantía que Rusia nunca nos atacará. Espero que el primer misil que lance Rusia contra España sea en la Moncloa.



¿Cuántos soldados envió España a Rusia?


----------



## neutral295 (28 Ene 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Un consejo. Apaga la consola, sal a la calle y deja de ver comics de espias y tal...
> 
> Pd: La temporada 2 de The Witcher es menos fantastica que tu historieta...



Ya veo que te gusta la guerra, pues ves a Ucrania, luego si sales vivo me lo cuentas, jaja.


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si pero estás callandito si EEUU invade Venezuela, Cuba o Nicaragua si los rusos ponen misiles nucleares en sus territorios. Ya se te ve el plumero proyanki. Te repito que EEUU ha tirado 2 bombas atómicas sobre población civil, Rusia de momento no lo ha hecho. Sigue defendiendo a los corruptos de este planeta que porque tienen dinero piensan que pueden maltratar a la población. Si Ucrania se porta bien y no se alía con la OTAN, Rusia no invadirá, pero si se portan mal los ucranianos habrá que darles unas cuantas collejas, si hay ucranianos tontos que quieren morir frente al ejercito ruso pues allá ellos. Ah! y los marines que no vayan a la guerra que morirán muchos más que en Afganistán. Que se acerque un portaaviones nuclear americano que también lo hundirán. De los soldados españoles ya ni hablo, siento asco del presidente que tenemos. ¿que cojones hacemos enviando barcos, aviones y soldados? la neutralidad es la garantía que Rusia nunca nos atacará. Espero que el primer misil que lance Rusia contra España sea en la Moncloa.



No, no, yo no estoy calladito. Sí EEUU invade Venezuela, Cuba o Nicaragua para anexionarselos, por supuesto que haré exactamente igual que si Rusia invade Ucrania para anexionarselo.

Es que te lo inventas todo. Vaya despropósito de post.

Repite lo que quieras. En la segunda guerra mundial, todos tiraron bombas contra la población civil.

Por cierto, ¿Hemos enviado algo a Ucrania?. Ahora me entero...


----------



## BHAN83 (28 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Este irresponsable nos ha metido en guerra contra Rusia un pais que tienen armamento atómico. Esto no es ni Afganistan ni Irak. Si Rusia decide tirar una bomba atómica sobre Madrid y mueren 5 millones de personas y los que morirán por radiaciones que llegarían a traspasar la Comunidad de Madrid, las bombas atómicas de hoy día son 1000 veces más potente que la de Hiroshima. El ignorante de Pedro Sanchez piensa que al lado de EEUU está protegido. Si Rusia nos tira una bomba atómica, EEUU se pondrá de perfil y sus tropas se marcharán de Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Está España obligada a enviar militares a Ucrania?https://www.economistjurist.es › esta-espana-obligada-a...



En efecto vacilar a Rusia, no es como vacilar a follacabras afganos.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (28 Ene 2022)

Sánchez ya no sabe qué más hacer para enmendarse ante Biden por las cagadas con Marruecos de cuando Arancha se puso farruquita. 
Y por su doble juego con Podemos para seguir en el sillón, que le están afeando su papel de buen chico pone cafés con la OTAN.

Es lo que hay. Un quiero y no puedo. 
No semos naide. Es la única realidad.


----------



## larios357 (28 Ene 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Los españoles votaron sí a la OTAN, ahora a joderse.



También votaron al psoe que vendió hasta a su madre y nos metieron en la ce y ue poniendo el culo, quitando producción y dejando el país hecho un solar, 
paraíso de mafias, delincuentes, corruptos y demás escoria, para rematar nos llenan el país de moronegrada, 

No tendrás ni un zulo donde caerte muerto pero serás feliz


----------



## frrank (28 Ene 2022)

NO A LA GUERRA de los Progres

Pasalo

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## neutral295 (28 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> No, no, yo no estoy calladito. Sí EEUU invade Venezuela, Cuba o Nicaragua para anexionarselos, por supuesto que haré exactamente igual que si Rusia invade Ucrania para anexionarselo.
> 
> Es que te lo inventas todo. Vaya despropósito de post.
> 
> ...



Que si, que Cuba, Nicaragua y Venezuela son malos, hay muchos pieles rojas, jaja, te lo dice EEUU que tanto amas con su pena de muerte solo para negros e hispanos. Los pieles rojas no tenían derecho a decidir por el futuro de las tierras que habían heredado de sus antepasados, tenías que aceptar el dinero del hombre blanco o te aplicaban la ley del rifle. Los indios eran muy malos lo dice las películas del hombre blanco made in USA, jaja. Y tu me quiere contar una de "indios" con el relato de los ucranianos y su futuro, jaja. Quieres confundirme que una bomba convencional es como las bombas atómicas, no cuela, a esta gentuza que gobiernan en EEUU les gusta mucho los experimentos pagados por sus millonarios. No hay más carroña en este planeta que un millonario norteamericano. O también tu te has tragado que la plandemia la originó un chino de Wuhan que se comió un murciélago?. La pandemia se origina en China, ellos como son idiotas junto con los rusos hacen vacunas inútiles, pero como siempre tenemos a los norteamericanos, los más listos del planeta, con sus grandes farmacéuticas Pfizer y Moderna para salvar a la humanidad, tan real como sus películas, jaja. Compraté una Harley Davidson y hazte la ruta 66, jaja.


----------



## rejon (28 Ene 2022)

- Cariño, ¿ese no es al que amenazaste con "sanciones gravísimas" el otro día? 

- Anda, calla y no mires...


----------



## kabeljau (28 Ene 2022)

¿Ha salido ya este machote? ¿O ya no es machote?


----------



## kabeljau (28 Ene 2022)

¿Ha salido ya este machote? ¿O ya no es machote?


----------



## kabeljau (28 Ene 2022)

¿Han salido ya estos macarras?
Observen que en las pancartas se leía ZP, ZP, ZP, ZP. ¿O había que leer PAZ?


----------



## kabeljau (28 Ene 2022)

¿Han salido ya estas mierdas?


----------



## Goyim desobediente (28 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Muy propio de una simple opinión que es la tuya y poco más.
> Anda?



Joder el gilipollas del anda que...pero a tí no te había bloqueado? Porque mierda sales?


----------



## Chortina de Humo (28 Ene 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> La unica duda es saber si a Sanchez le han dicho que todo es una comedia china con Putin haciendo de Sadam y Biden bramando lo de las armas de destruccion masiva.
> 
> Como no le habla ni le invita a reuniones ningun niño grande, lo mismo Pedro no se ha enterado bien. ¿Os imaginais que pase a la historia Margarita Robles como la Ministro de la Guerra que inicio la IIIGM ? Solo España seria capaz de algo asi  . Suerte que vamos al frente con bozales en vez de con misiles armados.



A ver, que ya mandamos a Chiquilicuatre a Eurovision  esperate cualquier cosa


----------



## cerilloprieto (28 Ene 2022)

Es lo que tiene ser una democracia sionista: te obliga a ir a la guerra que monta tu propio colonizador. La ruina es doble: expoliado como colonia, y sufragando una guerra que te perjudica.


----------



## fredesvindo (28 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Es que los hay que confunden las temporas con el culo y poco más.
> Osease que sanchez no ha metido en guerra contra rusia? y los curiosos es que se cree que la puede ganar.
> En fin.



Tu amo piensa que puede ganar la guerra con acuerdos y sin hay acuerdo con reuniones bilaterales y no sale nada regalando lo que pidan y si nos bombardean se ponen en pompa para recibir los misiles.


----------



## Blackmoon (29 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Que si, que Cuba, Nicaragua y Venezuela son malos, hay muchos pieles rojas, jaja, te lo dice EEUU que tanto amas con su pena de muerte solo para negros e hispanos. Los pieles rojas no tenían derecho a decidir por el futuro de las tierras que habían heredado de sus antepasados, tenías que aceptar el dinero del hombre blanco o te aplicaban la ley del rifle. Los indios eran muy malos lo dice las películas del hombre blanco made in USA, jaja. Y tu me quiere contar una de "indios" con el relato de los ucranianos y su futuro, jaja. Quieres confundirme que una bomba convencional es como las bombas atómicas, no cuela, a esta gentuza que gobiernan en EEUU les gusta mucho los experimentos pagados por sus millonarios. No hay más carroña en este planeta que un millonario norteamericano. O también tu te has tragado que la plandemia la originó un chino de Wuhan que se comió un murciélago?. La pandemia se origina en China, ellos como son idiotas junto con los rusos hacen vacunas inútiles, pero como siempre tenemos a los norteamericanos, los más listos del planeta, con sus grandes farmacéuticas Pfizer y Moderna para salvar a la humanidad, tan real como sus películas, jaja. Compraté una Harley Davidson y hazte la ruta 66, jaja.



Eres un flipado trolero que se inventa las cosas, para justificar que un país agresivo y expansionista agreda y se anexione otros países. Ese país es Rusia, no es EEUU, y tú apoyas ese belicismo. Qué país salvo Rusia hay en el mundo expansionista y que quiera invadir otros países para anexionarselos??. Ah, bueno, China también...

Flipao, no te inventes trolas...


----------



## neutral295 (29 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Eres un flipado trolero que se inventa las cosas, para justificar que un país agresivo y expansionista agreda y se anexione otros países. Ese país es Rusia, no es EEUU, y tú apoyas ese belicismo. Qué país salvo Rusia hay en el mundo expansionista y que quiera invadir otros países para anexionarselos??. Ah, bueno, China también...
> 
> Flipao, no te inventes trolas...



No si ahora será que Rusia tiró las bombas atómicas de Hiroshima y Nagasaki. Ya podías decir que eres proyanki. Pero en Rusia te matarán a los marines peor que en Afganistan. Y no te hagas el chulo que un portaaviones nuclear americano lo hundirán si se acerca a las costas rusas. EEUU que se ande con cuidado que China está del lado de Putin. Rusia entre en guerra junto con China contra la OTAN, sal corriendo de España para Brasil como hacían los nazis, no van a dejar a nadie vivo. Ya esta bien con ese capitalismo radical de EEUU sometiendo a los paises de todo el planeta con su puto dólar. El coronatimo y las vacunas es otra mentira americana para sacarle el dinero a la UE. Las vacunas rusas y chinas son una mierda matan a la gente lo dice EEUU, jaja, Pfizer y Moderna las mejores y más seguras, jaja.

China se alinea con Rusia sobre Ucrania: “Las preocupaciones de seguridad deben tenerse en cuenta”


----------



## jlmmin37 (29 Ene 2022)

Alemania ha vuelto a dar una lección a España, velando por los intereses de la nación y sus ciudadanos.
La OTAN no puede intervenir en Ucrania, dado que no es un territorio que pertenezca a ese club imperialista al servicio de los intereses económicos de USA. Por lo que los soldados y el armamento que desde otros países está llegando a Ucrania se está haciendo a título individual por el estado remitente.

Como digo, Alemania ha vuelto a dar una lección de soberanía y de patriotismo al anunciar que: no va a enviar soldados ni armamento a Ucrania y a países limítrofes, además de prohibir el paso por su territorio (tierra, mar y aire) de naves que envíen soldados o armamento a Ucrania.

A España, una vez más, como buen perrillo faldero de USA, en todas sus instituciones, le ha faltado tiempo para enviar a la zona soldados, armamento y aviones de combate. Todo esto contra los intereses económicos y geoestratégicos de España. USA nunca nos va a apoyar contra Marruecos en un potencial conflicto.

Lo de Ucrania es uno más de los múltiples conflictos que USA ha creado para su beneficio económico y geoestratégico. España no va a salir bien parada de su adhesión inquebrantable a los intereses USA.


----------



## Blackmoon (29 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> No si ahora será que Rusia tiró las bombas atómicas de Hiroshima y Nagasaki. Ya podías decir que eres proyanki. Pero en Rusia te matarán a los marines peor que en Afganistan. Y no te hagas el chulo que un portaaviones nuclear americano lo hundirán si se acerca a las costas rusas. EEUU que se ande con cuidado que China está del lado de Putin. Rusia entre en guerra junto con China contra la OTAN, sal corriendo de España para Brasil como hacían los nazis, no van a dejar a nadie vivo. Ya esta bien con ese capitalismo radical de EEUU sometiendo a los paises de todo el planeta con su puto dólar. El coronatimo y las vacunas es otra mentira americana para sacarle el dinero a la UE. Las vacunas rusas y chinas son una mierda matan a la gente lo dice EEUU, jaja, Pfizer y Moderna las mejores y más seguras, jaja.
> 
> China se alinea con Rusia sobre Ucrania: “Las preocupaciones de seguridad deben tenerse en cuenta”



Pero flipao, no hay marines en Ucrania, jajaja!!


----------



## bigmaller (29 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Eres un flipado trolero que se inventa las cosas, para justificar que un país agresivo y expansionista agreda y se anexione otros países. Ese país es Rusia, no es EEUU, y tú apoyas ese belicismo. Qué país salvo Rusia hay en el mundo expansionista y que quiera invadir otros países para anexionarselos??. Ah, bueno, China también...
> 
> Flipao, no te inventes trolas...



Te falta el ironic mode.... Que sino nos liamos.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Ene 2022)

¿Ucrania forma parte de la OTAN?


----------



## dragon33 (29 Ene 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Los españoles votaron sí a la OTAN, ahora a joderse.




Una votación con un resultado tan ajustado solo pudo ser tongo, alguien decidió que si o si España entraba en la OTAN, y el referéndum solo fue una pantomima para dar patina de "democracia".


----------



## Ibar (29 Ene 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Una votación con un resultado tan ajustado solo pudo ser tongo, alguien decidió que si o si España entraba en la OTAN, y el referéndum solo fue una pantomima para dar patina de "democracia".



Ajustado no es que estuviera...


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Ene 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Los únicos perrakos que achicharraron a cienes de miles de amarillos de una tacada fueron los Gusanos!! Deberíais ver las sádicas inscripciones en los fuselajes de sus B-52 en referencia a los ataques atómicos que tenían previstos sobre población civil Japonesa y que los yankis llaman coloquialmente "nose art" La realidad es que tenían previsto el lanzamiento de mas bombas atómicas en japón. Algo o alguien les detuvo en sus intenciones destructivas.



Será en los B-29.


----------



## tovarovsky (29 Ene 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Será en los B-29.



Si, en los B-29


----------



## ecoñomixta (29 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Es que los hay que confunden las temporas con el culo y poco más.
> Osease que sanchez no ha metido en guerra contra rusia? y los curiosos es que se cree que la puede ganar.
> En fin.



OTRA VEZ OLVIDANDO TU «ANDA QUÉ?» 
NO ME LO PUEDO CREER!


----------



## ecoñomixta (29 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Este irresponsable nos ha metido en guerra contra Rusia un pais que tienen armamento atómico. Esto no es ni Afganistan ni Irak. Si Rusia decide tirar una bomba atómica sobre Madrid y mueren 5 millones de personas y los que morirán por radiaciones que llegarían a traspasar la Comunidad de Madrid, las bombas atómicas de hoy día son 1000 veces más potente que la de Hiroshima. El ignorante de Pedro Sanchez piensa que al lado de EEUU está protegido. Si Rusia nos tira una bomba atómica, EEUU se pondrá de perfil y sus tropas se marcharán de Ucrania.
> 
> ¿Está España obligada a enviar militares a Ucrania?https://www.economistjurist.es › esta-espana-obligada-a...



Teniendo en cuenta que el pueblo español es el más borrego, sumiso, pelele y servil de la historia, y que ahora cuenta con un 90% de borregocunados, ojalá Putin deje España como un solar radiactivo.


----------



## neutral295 (30 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Pero flipao, no hay marines en Ucrania, jajaja!!



Tira balones fuera, pero será responsabilidad tuya si hunden el barco español por apoyar la guerra. Aquí todas las noticias son una puta mentira como el coronatimo. Datos manipulados totalmente, ayer TVE me quería meter un gol que me tragara las mentiras que dicen en informe semanal, todo las noticias del lado de Ucrania de Rusia ni una, son los malos, jaja, que Putin es el malo de la película. Aquí los cabrones son los EEUU que están metiendo armamento de la OTAN en suelo ucraniano. Tus amigos los EEUU que tengan cuidado cuando metan los misiles nucleares porque Rusia entrará en Ucrania como haría EEUU en Cuba. Los rusos tienen satélites que lo ven todo, EEUU no ha cumplido su palabra de no meter armamento en las exrepublicas sovieticas. Todo el mundo sabe lo que hizo de manera unilateral los EEUU, España y UK en 2003 declarando la guerra a Irak, saltándose las leyes de la ONU. Y tu quieres que Putin se fie de los americanos?, deseando están de meter misiles nucleares en Ucrania. La decisión es de EEUU, si Rusia entra en Ucrania es porque sus satélites habrán detectado que los EEUU están metiendo armamento atómico, Putin no es ningún imbécil loco como quiere hacernos creer los corruptos de TVE.


----------



## Blackmoon (30 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tira balones fuera, pero será responsabilidad tuya si hunden el barco español por apoyar la guerra. Aquí todas las noticias son una puta mentira como el coronatimo. Datos manipulados totalmente, ayer TVE me quería meter un gol que me tragara las mentiras que dicen en informe semanal, todo las noticias del lado de Ucrania de Rusia ni una, son los malos, jaja, que Putin es el malo de la película. Aquí los cabrones son los EEUU que están metiendo armamento de la OTAN en suelo ucraniano. Tus amigos los EEUU que tengan cuidado cuando metan los misiles nucleares porque Rusia entrará en Ucrania como haría EEUU en Cuba. Los rusos tienen satélites que lo ven todo, EEUU no ha cumplido su palabra de no meter armamento en las exrepublicas sovieticas. Todo el mundo sabe lo que hizo de manera unilateral los EEUU, España y UK en 2003 declarando la guerra a Irak, saltándose las leyes de la ONU. Y tu quieres que Putin se fie de los americanos?, deseando están de meter misiles nucleares en Ucrania. La decisión es de EEUU, si Rusia entra en Ucrania es porque sus satélites habrán detectado que los EEUU están metiendo armamento atómico, Putin no es ningún imbécil loco como quiere hacernos creer los corruptos de TVE.



Sí, sí, he ordenado a la Blas de Lezo que lleve misiles nucleares de EEUU atados al mástil con una cuerda, y que guerreen, que guerreen duro, que aunque hayan oído que van a Bulgaria, que entren en Rusia y disparen a todo lo que se mueva.

En realidad, es la OTAN quien lo ordena, que me habla en sueños...


----------



## neutral295 (30 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Sí, sí, he ordenado a la Blas de Lezo que lleve misiles nucleares de EEUU atados al mástil con una cuerda, y que guerreen, que guerreen duro, que aunque hayan oído que van a Bulgaria, que entren en Rusia y disparen a todo lo que se mueva.
> 
> En realidad, es la OTAN quien lo ordena, que me habla en sueños...



Se te tendría que caer la cara de vergüenza apoyando a que Esapaña entre en una nueva guerra, nos costó la de Irak un atentado con 190 inocentes muertos en la estación de Atocha. Dile a los familiares de las victimas del atentado del 2004 que España debe entrar en otra guerra, que Putin quiere invadir Cataluña para darle la independencia por petición de Puigdemont, jaja.


----------



## Blackmoon (30 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Se te tendría que caer la cara de vergüenza apoyando a que Esapaña entre en una nueva guerra, nos costó la de Irak un atentado con 190 inocentes muertos en la estación de Atocha. Dile a los familiares de las victimas del atentado del 2004 que España debe entrar en otra guerra, que Putin quiere invadir Cataluña para darle la independencia por petición de Puigdemont, jaja.



Pero no ves que te lo inventas todo, flipao...

Qué guerra dices que apoyo. Venga pon aquí el post donde apoyo una guerra.

Estás tan acostumbrado a inventar sandeces que ya no sabes ni lo que dices


----------



## neutral295 (30 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Pero no ves que te lo inventas todo, flipao...
> 
> Qué guerra dices que apoyo. Venga pon aquí el post donde apoyo una guerra.
> 
> Estás tan acostumbrado a inventar sandeces que ya no sabes ni lo que dices



mira tontin, apoyas a los EEUU el pais que nos está enviando a la mierda a todos los que vivimos en este planeta. Como no tienen suficiente con vacunar con el virus de la mentira, ahora quieren liarla en la frontera con Rusia. Después irá a tocarle los huevos a China con el Tibet. Pero no se te ocurra decir que EEUU les robo a Mexico los territorios por la ley del rifle.

*En 1847, los estadounidenses desembarcaron en Veracruz y conquistaron la capital mexicana, tras lo cual los mexicanos se vieron obligados a firmar en 1848 la paz de Guadalupe Hidalgo, por la que los Estados Unidos se anexionaron los territorios mexicanos de Alta California, Nuevo México y Texas, que hoy día forman en EE.UU. los estados de California, Nuevo México, Arizona, Nevada, Utah, Colorado y parte del hoy llamado Wyoming.*


----------



## Blackmoon (30 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> mira tontin, apoyas a los EEUU el pais que nos está enviando a la mierda a todos los que vivimos en este planeta. Como no tienen suficiente con vacunar con el virus de la mentira, ahora quieren liarla en la frontera con Rusia. Después irá a tocarle los huevos a China con el Tibet. Pero no se te ocurra decir que EEUU les robo a Mexico los territorios por la ley del rifle.
> 
> *En 1847, los estadounidenses desembarcaron en Veracruz y conquistaron la capital mexicana, tras lo cual los mexicanos se vieron obligados a firmar en 1848 la paz de Guadalupe Hidalgo, por la que los Estados Unidos se anexionaron los territorios mexicanos de Alta California, Nuevo México y Texas, que hoy día forman en EE.UU. los estados de California, Nuevo México, Arizona, Nevada, Utah, Colorado y parte del hoy llamado Wyoming.*



Pero por qué no contestas a lo que te pregunto?.
Que me digas qué guerra dices que apoyo


----------



## neutral295 (30 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Pero por qué no contestas a lo que te pregunto?.
> Que me digas qué guerra dices que apoyo



Apoyas la guerra que quiere liar EEUU en suelo ucraniano contra Rusia.

Biden confirma que enviará tropas estadounidenses al este de Europa


----------



## Blackmoon (30 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Apoyas la guerra que quiere liar EEUU en suelo ucraniano contra Rusia.
> 
> Biden confirma que enviará tropas estadounidenses al este de Europa



Sí?. Por tus huevos morenos?. Te lo dijo un satélite?


----------



## neutral295 (30 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Sí?. Por tus huevos morenos?. Te lo dijo un satélite?



La tipica contestación de un yanqui, sois purria. Unos enfermos del dinero que habéis conseguido corromper el planeta, vete a poner la vacuna Pfizer, la vacuna rusa y china te matarán. Ya han muerto por los menos 100 millones de rusos y 500 millones de chinos. La gente es tonta e imbécil, que haría el planeta si no existiera los EEUU de America? jaja, gobernados por los descendientes de la basura de gente que no quería Inglaterra en su territorio, jaja.


----------



## Blackmoon (30 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> La tipica contestación de un yanqui, sois purria. Unos enfermos del dinero que habéis conseguido corromper el planeta, vete a poner la vacuna Pfizer, la vacuna rusa y china te matarán. Ya han muerto por los menos 100 millones de rusos y 500 millones de chinos. La gente es tonta e imbécil, que haría el planeta si no existiera los EEUU de America? jaja, gobernados por los descendientes de la basura de gente que no quería Inglaterra en su territorio, jaja.



Ostias, no puedes ser de verdad, jajaja!!


----------



## neutral295 (30 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Ostias, no puedes ser de verdad, jajaja!!



Tu al lado de los tramposos, eso dice mucho de ti, proyanki. A tragar con la vacuna yanki, igual la próxima te toca la que lleva cianuro, jaja. Preguntale al ILDIVO que le tocó la que llevaba cianuro.


----------



## Funciovago (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Skywalker22 (30 Ene 2022)

A Narciso Sánchez le gusta mucho destacar.


----------



## Blackmoon (30 Ene 2022)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tu al lado de los tramposos, eso dice mucho de ti, proyanki. A tragar con la vacuna yanki, igual la próxima te toca la que lleva cianuro, jaja. Preguntale al ILDIVO que le tocó la que llevaba cianuro.



Pero dónde, donde digo eso. Te lo dijo Putin al oído?


----------



## neutral295 (31 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Pero dónde, donde digo eso. Te lo dijo Putin al oído?



A ti te lo dijo Belen Esteban que te vacunaras.


----------



## Debunker (31 Ene 2022)

Estoy al lado de Rusia en este conflicto, nadie atiende las razones de Putín a al pueblucho ni llegan

Este es el mapa de la Gran Rusia de los zares en 1913 







Kiev fue la primera capital de la Gran Rusia, Crimea fue cedida por Rusia a territorio ucraniano para administración en 1954 , no la invadió , la recuperó, desde que se deshizo la URSS , EEUU puso sus sucios ojos en Ucrania , se gastó un pastón en promocionar el Meidan de 2.013 puso en el gobierno ucraniano a corruptos (cierto que quitó a otro corrupto para poner el suyo) el hijo de Biden hizo una fortuna con la corrupción ucraniana, les limpiaron todo el oro de reservas de los ucranianos a cambio de armas, los ucranianos robaron gas ruso a mansalva por el gaseducto que pasaba por Ucrania del gas ruso , pusieron una base de misiles en Rumania apuntando a Rusia, y pretenden los mismo con Ucrania .

Imaginaros que Cataluña se independiza, 4-5 años después los usanos se plantan en Cataluña, la arman hasta los dientes, hacen todo tipo de negocios para robar y ponen títeres corruptos pro EEUU en el poder, nos ponen misiles en la fronteras, colaboran con Cataluña para robarnos etc.
¿como nos sentiríamos?


----------



## El ultimo patriota 1 (3 Mar 2022)

Vamos genial con este gobierno socialista, primero con la pesima gestion con el covid y ahora nos mete en una guerra que ni nos va ni nos viene, envia armas y dinero y nos pone una diana en la cabeza a cada español , encima van a tomar medidas legales para que los ucranianos que viven en españa puedan trabajar y acceder a las politicas sociales , en resumen nos van a quitar mas el trabajo y nos haran pagar mas, para que el gobierno socialista pueda seguir siendo un hipócrita , es lo mismo que si tienes un plato de comida se los das al hijo del vecino antes que a tu propio hijo. Genial viva Sánchez y todos los ptos hipócritas de españa.


----------



## Burbujo II (3 Mar 2022)

El ultimo patriota 1 dijo:


> Vamos genial con este gobierno socialista, primero con la pesima gestion con el covid y ahora nos mete en una guerra que ni nos va ni nos viene, envia armas y dinero y nos pone una diana en la cabeza a cada español , encima van a tomar medidas legales para que los ucranianos que viven en españa puedan trabajar y acceder a las politicas sociales , en resumen nos van a quitar mas el trabajo y nos haran pagar mas, para que el gobierno socialista pueda seguir siendo un hipócrita , es lo mismo que si tienes un plato de comida se los das al hijo del vecino antes que a tu propio hijo. Genial viva Sánchez y todos los ptos hipócritas de españa.



Primer mensaje y al hijnore. 

Récord absoluto.

Taluec.


----------



## El ultimo patriota 1 (3 Mar 2022)

Burbujo II metete tu ignore por donde no entra la luz del sol


----------



## Vulcan86 (4 Mar 2022)

Y lo mejor es que hasta vox le apoya


----------



## El ultimo patriota 1 (4 Mar 2022)

Porque vox esta presionado por el pp , pero niega apoyar al gobierno si decide involucrar a españa en la defensa militar de ucrania si el putin decide invadirlo.


----------



## El ultimo patriota 1 (4 Mar 2022)

Da igual lo que pase los que pagaremos seremos siempre los que no nos metemos en nada.


----------



## Lefri (4 Mar 2022)

Disfruten lo votado.

Y pese a todo, vuelvan a votar al PSOE y continúen disfrutando.

Y así, hasta el infinito


----------



## Sir Connor (4 Mar 2022)

Los de Vox lo arreglaran que son muy españoles y muy analfabetos y lo arreglan seguro


----------



## El ultimo patriota 1 (4 Mar 2022)

Los socialistas son unos hipócritas dan trabajo y ayuda a los extranjeros antes que a los de tu pais , los del PP y cs juegan a dos bandas son como las prostitutas baratas de españa, y los de vox a la sombra de ambos.


----------



## Lefri (4 Mar 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Los de Vox lo arreglaran que son muy españoles y muy analfabetos y lo arreglan seguro



Habló el intelecto supremo de las amebas


----------



## sirpask (4 Mar 2022)

Los del PCE de Podemos apoyando la venta de armas del gobierno de España para matar a Rusos....

Poetico.


----------



## Kurten (4 Mar 2022)

FOLLAMONGOLES, hijos de la gran pvta todos

Saludos


----------



## naburiano (4 Mar 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> FOLLAMONGOLES, hijos de la gran pvta todos
> 
> Saludos



Es fascinante como todos tus posicionamientos coinciden siempre con lo que diga la TV.


----------



## rejon (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## Galvani (4 Mar 2022)

El ultimo patriota 1 dijo:


> Vamos genial con este gobierno socialista, primero con la pesima gestion con el covid y ahora nos mete en una guerra que ni nos va ni nos viene, envia armas y dinero y nos pone una diana en la cabeza a cada español , encima van a tomar medidas legales para que los ucranianos que viven en españa puedan trabajar y acceder a las politicas sociales , en resumen nos van a quitar mas el trabajo y nos haran pagar mas, para que el gobierno socialista pueda seguir siendo un hipócrita , es lo mismo que si tienes un plato de comida se los das al hijo del vecino antes que a tu propio hijo. Genial viva Sánchez y todos los ptos hipócritas de españa.



No dudes que las madres que vengan con hijos tendrán paguita y no volverán en la vida a su país ni trabajarán nunca.


----------



## rejon (4 Mar 2022)




----------

